# [By Demand] Digit December 2006 Special Issue



## FatBeing (Oct 27, 2006)

Begin!

Addendum:
The CD/DVD _will_ contain the PDFs of past Digit and Fast Track issues, so rest assured there.


----------



## sysfilez (Oct 27, 2006)

i wud like to know from our admin, wat secret does december ver of digit have for us. i specially would like to get all the pdf vers of digit. plus some great new movies. tnx.


----------



## DukeNukem (Oct 27, 2006)

Programming Kinda Stuff, Lots and lots of it
Give OracleXE for WINDOWS/Linux (SUSE), 
VS STUDIO 2K5 Team Foundation Server (trial), 
SQL SERVER 2K5 (Trail), 
TOAD For Oracle/SQL Server/My SQL
E-Books On Programming.
Thats it for Me (for Time Being, Thinking For More )


----------



## kuldeep bhardwaj (Oct 27, 2006)

ALL PAST PDF ISSUES OF DIGITS MAGAZINE AND FAST TRACK MAGAZINES
+
WE CAN EXPECT A GOOD MOVIE DVD LIKE PAST ISSUE(ROBOTS,CARS)
+
ADOBE ELEMENTS
+
LOTS OF WALPAPERS & TRAILERS
+
etc......................





2 b continued..................................................................................


----------



## hsnayvid (Oct 27, 2006)

nothing!

give us an issue full of nothing to go along in the cover discs!
this would be a surprise..........

but i saw the preview of the Dec issue and we're going to have loads of cover discs!

maybe in jan....


----------



## hariharan (Oct 27, 2006)

I had a look at the preview of DEc issue..

*** Fast track on Google
*** 1 DVD + 4 CDS
*** Zero One awards
*** Buyer's guide




LOL....


Expecting more from Digit... especially movies....


----------



## kumarmohit (Oct 27, 2006)

~ Continue with the rest of the episodes of The Scene
~ Total Commander PowerPack
~ All Windows XP Powertoys from
*www.majorgeeks.com/Microsoft_...Toys_d710.html

~ Pinnacle Studio 10X demo (if available)
~ Any Free Game from
*www.simsarchive.jumbahost.com/freegames3.php
And Plz make a Fast track on MacOSX, CCNA, MSCE2003 or RHCE
(If any of this is included earlier u can ofcourse leave it out)


----------



## Garbage (Oct 27, 2006)

#1 : Lot of Wallpapers

#2 : Themes

#3 : PDFs of Digit issues


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Oct 27, 2006)

FC6  DVD please.
will request more later.....


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Oct 27, 2006)

visual studio express edition complete suite,with dotnet framework 2 and msdn library,

firefox2

IE7

eclipse for windows,

qt for windows

good games,

some ebooks on programming and some dummy projects.

as for linux it will be provided with other mags.
__________
pdfs of all past issues including fast tracks.

where is the november preview??????????????????


----------



## soham (Oct 28, 2006)

Microsoft One Note 2007 Beta, Visual Studio 2005 Express Edition, NFS Carbon trailer and Demo. Also try to include some DirectX 10 game videos. Lots of wallpapers and free games. If possible add a few episodes of Mr. Bean


----------



## clmlbx (Oct 28, 2006)

pc-cillin internet security 2007 
latest autopatcher
pinnacle video studio
microsoft one note 2007 beta


----------



## bkpeerless (Oct 28, 2006)

cricket 07
nfs carbon demos)

wallpapers

themes 
and songs from games like nfs, pop etc.

good spyware,antivirus

2 dvd plz 
 dont give any repeadet software ,games etc it suks.


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 28, 2006)

Give us 2 Dual Layer DVD with lots of softwares,game demos,wallpapers.etc


----------



## Baraa93 (Oct 28, 2006)

Thanks


----------



## darklord_2007 (Oct 28, 2006)

microsoft office 2007 beta
nfs carbon
any full version game from rockstar games
nero premium 7.5
ebooks on programming
pdf's of fasttracks


----------



## drvarunmehta (Oct 28, 2006)

NFS Carbon Demo
NFS Carbon Demo
NFS Carbon Demo
NFS Carbon Demo
NFS Carbon Demo
NFS Carbon Demo
NFS Carbon Demo
NFS Carbon Demo


----------



## max_demon (Oct 28, 2006)

Give atleast *3 dule layer DVD* and *no cd's* give all stuff in that issue 

give fast track on_* overclocking*_
or grafix card
and give stuff that all have requested
and give *GTA 1 and GTA 2* cos i played all GTA ver but not these two
& cos my plan is 250 
or give CD of *AOE the conquerers Expansion* full ver 
taki Microsoft ke Games ki param para bani rehe
like 
#1 Midtown Madness
#2 motocross madness
#3 monstruck madness
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
and give special DVD of *Windows Vista RC2*
....... to be continued (copyright 2006)


----------



## Third Eye (Oct 28, 2006)

Hey max_demon digit had given GTA 1 & 2 in the past(early 2005).


----------



## Tech Geek (Oct 28, 2006)

Fast track to flash
Flash 8 Proffesional (trial)


----------



## max_demon (Oct 28, 2006)

tech_mastermind said:
			
		

> Hey max_demon digit had given GTA 1 & 2 in the past(early 2005).


But I dont have that Issue is someone who can giveme that issue plz ??


----------



## drsethi (Oct 28, 2006)

Full Linux
FC6/SUSE10.2/Mandriva2007/Debian
WMP 11
Need for Speed Carbon Demo 
Sid Meier's Railroads! Demo
RemoveWGA 1.2
Partition Magic 8.0


----------



## Tech Geek (Oct 28, 2006)

Partiton magic 8.0 does not work in win XP Pro


----------



## drsethi (Oct 28, 2006)

Tech Geek said:
			
		

> Partiton magic 8.0 does not work in win XP Pro


Symantec website says otherwise
*www.symantec.com/home_homeoffice/products/overview.jsp?pcid=sp&pvid=pm80
However I am not sure about its demo.


----------



## Tapomay (Oct 29, 2006)

1. Beyond TV 4.

2. Nero 7 Platinum Reloaded.

3. Ulead Video Studio 10 Plus.

4. Ulead DVD Movie Factory 5.

5. Ulead PhotoImpact 12.

6. Pinnacle Studio 10.

7. Adobe Acrobat 8 Pro.

8. Cyberlink PowerDirector 5.

9. DivX Bundle (Latest).

10. Internet Explorer 7.

11. Microsoft Digital Image Suite.

12. WordPerfect Office X3.

13. A good dictionary software.

14. An old full ver. FPS game.

15. An old full ver. racing game.


OK. That's all.  
Hope we will get these.


----------



## raquez (Oct 29, 2006)

We want a dvd full linux distro, such as Knoppix 5 or SUSE 10.2 . Preferebly boot dvd. many times the dvd get corrupted when we write from given image.


----------



## prasanna7287 (Oct 29, 2006)

*Fedora Core 6*
*Fedora Core 6*
*Fedora Core 6*

Plz...we need it!

Prasanna.


----------



## Tech Geek (Oct 29, 2006)

Tapomay has a really big list.
FLASH 8 PROFESSIONAL
FAST TRACK TO FLASH


----------



## monsooner (Oct 29, 2006)

Please include Fedora Core 6.


----------



## great1nitin (Oct 29, 2006)

Ah !! NFS Carbon Demo is out can we have it plz i suppose we shld get in nov but dont think u ppl gonna provide it, it has been released on oct 15 Dunno what ya guys sending junk in upcoming month of Digit DVD/CD


----------



## Garbage (Oct 29, 2006)

Fedora Core 6 plz


----------



## DukeNukem (Oct 30, 2006)

Programming Kinda Stuff, Lots and lots of it
Give OracleXE for WINDOWS/Linux (SUSE), 
VS STUDIO 2K5 Team Foundation Server (trial), 
SQL SERVER 2K5 (Trail), 
TOAD For Oracle/SQL Server/My SQL
E-Books On Programming.
Thats it for Me (for Time Being, Thinking For More )


Well if it is allready made(Dec CD's/DVD) Then whats the use of all this


----------



## sug_ash@yahoo.co.in (Oct 30, 2006)

Hai ,

Please add Movie Maker Special Effects, Sounds, Transistion Effects.

Also Nero Latest Version.


----------



## mihirvashist (Oct 30, 2006)

MICROSOFT VISUAL STUDIO EXPRESS.......
FAST TRACK TO CCNA/CCIE/CCNP/RHCE OR ANY OTHER IN THIS CATEGORY...
Only dual layer DVDs ...NO CDs plz
tons of ebooks on programming...
ONE FULL GAME(better be a good one...unlike motocross madness-yuck)
......let me think..........
a good collection of compilers(assemblers,C++,VC etc...got the point)
-------------------
and now demand of the month:-
FEDORA CORE 6

thnx


----------



## prabhatmohit (Oct 31, 2006)

Nero latest version
AUTOPATCHER XP latest version
plz do consider my request!


----------



## Abhishek Dwivedi (Oct 31, 2006)

Does anyone here know abot nero image drive....it the best...


----------



## rohus24 (Oct 31, 2006)

cud u plz include a fast track on amd?

also wanted 2 know whether the price of da dec issue will be more as i buy frm my paperwalla


----------



## Harsh11387 (Oct 31, 2006)

**** me


----------



## Chirag (Oct 31, 2006)

@rohus-The price of Dec. issue is Rs.200


----------



## Tapomay (Nov 1, 2006)

A few more :

Google Picasa 2.5
Windows Media Player 11
The Gimp 2.2
InterVideo WinDVD 8 Platinum


----------



## manoranjan sahoo (Nov 1, 2006)

I Think At Least This Time I Would Feel  Great  If My Request Is Kept.(as An Avid Digit Reader)
    1.ghost For Making True Disc Image
     2.previous Digit Issues In Pdf
    3.LIVE CD OF LINUX LIKE  DSL


----------



## prasanna7287 (Nov 1, 2006)

I think The DiGiT Team can provide us with a separate DVD (exclusively for linux) with iSO of Fedora Core 6, Suse 10, etc! Cant you??? We expect a lot!!


----------



## Tech Geek (Nov 1, 2006)

Fast track to Flash or adobe premier


----------



## redhat (Nov 1, 2006)

E-Books on Programming esp. VB, Java, C and Web-Designing.
Latest Edition of Autopatcher XP
A live CD of any good Linux distro.
And many cool freeware softwares and games along with a licensed copy of some good software or game.
@Fatbeing Please do adhere to my requests.


----------



## DigitWolf (Nov 1, 2006)

How about having
1. Halo Custom Edition and some good maps along with that.
2. One click Ruby installer along with RadRails (Ruby is a cool language)
3. Latest Ubuntu .iso or maybe a Knoppix live CD.


----------



## varungupta17 (Nov 2, 2006)

Jaasti Ella....... Only

1) IE 7
2) Nero reloaded
3) Adobe products updates
4) CheatBook Database 2006

5) IE 7
6) Nero reloaded
7) Adobe products updates
8) CheatBook Database 2006

9) IE 7
10) Nero reloaded
11) Adobe products updates
12) CheatBook Database 2006

13) ...............................................


----------



## pandey_0349 (Nov 2, 2006)

Hey dudes, give us gentoo, give us mandriva, give us knoppix. If not these then atleast give us some 3D editors, or 2D image editors.


----------



## abhijitsam (Nov 2, 2006)

meine wishlist for December DVD....some of the most sought after these days....


1. Adobe Photoshop Elements 5.0 Trial

2. FIFA 07 Demo

Demo Description: Play for one half of the match as one of 6 teams - Manchester United, Barcelona, Lyon, AC Milan, Werder Bremen, Guadalajara at Arsenal's new Emirates Stadium.
File Size : 562.46MB

download links:

*www.download.com/FIFA-07-demo/3000-7476_4-10583413.html

*games.softpedia.com/get/Games-Demo/FIFA-07-Demo.shtml

3. Trainz Railroad Simulator 2006 demo

download links:

*www.download.com/Trainz-Railroad-Simulator-2006-Driver-Challenge-demo/3000-7561_4-10477298.html

*www.vgpro.com/games/pc/trainz_railroad_simulator_2006/demo


----------



## vinutux (Nov 3, 2006)

--------------This was my Dream digit ---------------------

1 regular cd   - programs and small games
1 regular dvd - programs and big games
1 DuelLayer UbuntuDVD - Ubuntu 6.10, Ubuntu Addoncd, Ubuntu 64 ,Ubuntu Alt,kubuntu,edubuntu,xubuntu
1 DVD - hindi or english action Film & IceAge 2

Digit MOUSEpad
FastTrack -  UBUNTU
Ubuntu 6.10 review

...................................................
__________
Dhoom2 trailer
Firefox 2
Ubuntu 6.10

                        WE Want UBUNTU
WE Want UBUNTU WE Want UBUNTUWE Want UBUNTUWE Want UBUNTU WE Want UBUNTU WE Want UBUNTU WE Want UBUNTU WE Want UBUNTU WE Want UBUNTU


----------



## neerajvohra (Nov 3, 2006)

some of the best free web templates to work with !

any article abt comparision for best browser in the market...
IE7 vs Firefox vs Opera
players 
winamp vs window media player vs ***(any other )


----------



## Root2 (Nov 3, 2006)

once again a brief description about vista n some of the newest wallpapers of vista....


----------



## DukeNukem (Nov 3, 2006)

as before i stick to my request

Programming Kinda Stuff, Lots and lots of it
Give OracleXE for WINDOWS/Linux (.rmp/.deb), 
VS STUDIO 2K5 Team Foundation Server (trial), 
SQL SERVER 2K5 (Trail), 
TOAD For Oracle/SQL Server/My SQL
E-Books On Programming.
Thats it for Me (for Time Being, Thinking For More )


----------



## Akhil Jain (Nov 3, 2006)

FatBeing said:
			
		

> Begin!
> 
> Addendum:
> The CD/DVD _will_ contain the PDFs of past Digit and Fast Track issues, so rest assured there.



i want that these pdf r given in separate cd , more colourful and with search ability.
like u give 36 issues in 1 cd ( i think 2 years ago on anniversery issue)
also what had happened to digit beta searching tool for cd and dvd


----------



## psinexus (Nov 3, 2006)

Old Digit Issues[archives Of The Past Issues In Pdf Format]
Linux-ubuntu Live Iso Image Files
Ebooks-from Gutenberg


----------



## max_demon (Nov 3, 2006)

psinexus said:
			
		

> Old Digit Issues[archives Of The Past Issues In Pdf Format]
> Linux-ubuntu Live Iso Image Files
> Ebooks-from Gutenberg


Give ALLLLLL ... FT & DIGIT 
PLzzzz And that he said. give frof starting plzzzzz


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Nov 3, 2006)

Nokia S40 Theme Studio v2.0 + Manual (or latest)

ACDSee 9 Photo Manager (or latest)
*files.acdsystems.com/english/installers/acdsee.exe

iTunes 7.0.1 (or latest)
*appldnld.apple.com.edgesuite.net/content.info.apple.com/iTunes7/Win/061-2768.20060926.tnwN1/iTunesSetup.exe

Internet Explorer 7 for all compatible Windows
*www.microsoft.com/windows/ie/downloads/default.mspx

Nero 7.5.0.7 (or latest)

Trend Micro Pc-Cillin Internet Security 2007
*cdn.simtel.net/pub/trendmicro/TIS2007-SMALL-1329.EXE

Microsoft Exchange Server 2007 Beta 2

Microsoft Windows Server 2003 R2 Trial

AMD64 Upgrade for Far Cry – English
*amd.filecloud.com/files/file.php?user_file_id=49673


----------



## midhunmon (Nov 3, 2006)

Nfs Carbon Demo


----------



## Apollo (Nov 4, 2006)

_The Battle for Middle-Earth Expansion Pack: Rise of The Witch-King_
High-resolution game trailer.
 Game demo, if possible.


----------



## Akhil Jain (Nov 4, 2006)

no ubuntu cds and dvds . i have all of them free from ubuntu site .
they shipped u free cds and dvds .
also no linux i have all suse , mandriva and other big titles .
something new we want , like some bsd os or some os for mac


----------



## Ypschita (Nov 4, 2006)

1. All Past Issues in PDF Format in DVD including Fast Track. (I guess this will be there)

2. Antivirus Complete and not Trial Version

3. FIFA WorldCup Soccer Game

4. Loads of freebies (tools and tackles  )

5. Linux OS Desktop Version COMPLETE - maybe FC 6 as mentioned in some earlier post.

6. Good Internet Protection tools like Spyware etc


----------



## Root2 (Nov 4, 2006)

windows vista RC 2 DVD......


----------



## Quiz_Master (Nov 4, 2006)

Ommm....

Please give me 3DS Max Trial and Autocad trial. Please.......
__________
Latest Knoppix live DVD or CD


----------



## g_goyal2000 (Nov 4, 2006)

Well guys, Windows Vista will finally be releasing on 30th of November 2006 to Corporate Customer first. Also on that date Microsoft will make available Office 2007. Home users will have to wait until January 2007 to get hold of a copy of the Vista software. So, wait till December and get your hands on original Windows Vista if u are a corporate customer, and if not then wait for a pirated copy or till January 2007 if against piracy. 

*news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/technology/6110958.stm


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 4, 2006)

NFS Carbon Demo

Download Link ==>


*largedownloads.ea.com/pub/dem...on_Demo_EU.zip


----------



## ratedrsuperstar (Nov 4, 2006)

Gears of war,smackdown vs raw 2007 ingame videos.perfectdisk 8,portable firefox latest.


----------



## shashank_digitreader (Nov 4, 2006)

Mr.bean or Johnnyenglish movies plz.


----------



## DigitWolf (Nov 4, 2006)

what about some free DJ music. There are lot of websites which offer good House,Electronica & Dance tracks.

On that Halo Custom Edition. Why not even the Halo Editing Kit and ask Digit readers to come up with some cool maps!!! Maybe maps set in Indian locations.


----------



## vinutux (Nov 5, 2006)

Akhil Jain said:
			
		

> no ubuntu cds and dvds . i have all of them free from ubuntu site .
> they shipped u free cds and dvds .
> also no linux i have all suse , mandriva and other big titles .
> something new we want , like some bsd os or some os for mac



.......................................................................................................

U R missunderstandig freind .

latest version of UBUNTU 6.10 EDGY EFT is not SHIP IT freely . canonical ended this offer and it is only availably by downloading .............

lettest edition of UBUNTU hit on 28TH october so there is no hope to get it in any mags IT was must one on DECEMBER mega ISSUE ............

because alot of people used it with XP ... duelboot 

.............................................................

WE want UBUNTU..
WE want UBUNTU..
WE want UBUNTU..
WE want UBUNTU..
WE want UBUNTU..
WE want UBUNTU..
WE want UBUNTU..


----------



## rajivnedungadi (Nov 5, 2006)

Whatever You Give, Please Give The Dvd And Cd In Proper Cases


----------



## Akhil Jain (Nov 5, 2006)

rajivnedungadi said:
			
		

> Whatever You Give, Please Give The Dvd And Cd In Proper Cases


this time dvd case for subscribers also.. plz


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 5, 2006)

Any good linux,latest wallpapers,game demos,

A Movie DVD If possible


----------



## max_demon (Nov 5, 2006)

Akhil Jain said:
			
		

> this time dvd case for subscribers also.. plz


You Dont give cd's in proper case for subscriber ;then i will not subscribe.


----------



## shaunak (Nov 5, 2006)

> Filght simulator X demo
> FC6 [compressed]
>Americas army 2.8
>Core2Duo [kidding]


----------



## vinutux (Nov 5, 2006)

UBUNTU 6.10 edgy eft DVD


no need un wanted mega games.......

no need free commercial wares

only UBUNTU.................

....................................................

PLz .................. consider this ...........................




__________


			
				tech_mastermind said:
			
		

> Any good linux,latest wallpapers,game demos,
> 
> A Movie DVD If possible




..........................


NOt any linux UBUNTU it was rocking ...................


.........................................
__________
...........................................................................................................


I think digit try to cheat some of the readers...especially in LINUX users....

I more than past 1 year it was not give a good LINUX distro for us..

OTHer mags give recent release Distros for us ..............but NO1 Mag not WHY..

I don't think people more like OLD B&W movies and rubbish goodies like Demo games Free cheap commercial softwares More than LINUX DISTROS ......

Here is campariso for digit and other mags delivering the letest distros for us 

Take a look at that and demand more linux distros to digit.
 ............................................................
............................................................
.................Digit............Chip...........Pcworld...........LinuForyou
............................................................


1 Ubuntu.....---.............                                        6.06...........6.06...............6.06 DVD


2 Fedora......---.............core5..........core5..............Core5DVD


3 SuSe........---.............10.1.............10.1...............10.1


4 Mandriva..---.............2006.............2006..............2006 


5 Mepis......---..............Lite 6.0..........---................Lite 5.0


6 debian.....---.............---.................3.1................3.1DVD                         


7 freespire..---..............---................1.0.................--- 


8 Knoppix...---..............--..................--..................5.0 DVD


9 Slacware.---..............10.1................10.2..............---


10 gentoo..minimal2006..---.................---.................--


----------



## shaunak (Nov 5, 2006)

Digit has shipped: ubuntu 5.1, knoppix, Mandriva, DSL [and a few more] And probably is the only one to have shipped RED HAT 9 on 3 cd's so what are you cribbing about?


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 5, 2006)

How about Mandriva Linux ?


----------



## vinutux (Nov 5, 2006)

shaunak said:
			
		

> Digit has shipped: ubuntu 5.1, knoppix, Mandriva, DSL [and a few more] And probably is the only one to have shipped RED HAT 9 on 3 cd's so what are you cribbing about?



hay man UBUNTU 5.10 is very OLD .........

After 5.10 breezy

ther was 6.06 dapper

and now 6.10 Edgy 

......................all distos u mentiont is very old MORE than 3-4 years

.......................................................

now we wand the latest cuuting edge distros//////////////


----------



## visvo (Nov 6, 2006)

Dear friends never tried linux so include good tutorial books on linux to use as well as if possible plz include emulator for ps1 and ps2 with few games rom .iso to play on pc also include few advance tutorials on excel and give good games for mobile


----------



## Akhil Jain (Nov 6, 2006)

shaunak said:
			
		

> > Filght simulator X demo
> 
> >Core2Duo [kidding]



yes, they will give u a high qualityy wallpaper of core 2 duo . set it as your desktop background and then boast that u have a core 2 duo inside
lol lol


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Nov 6, 2006)

complete MSDN library,.net framework sdk, direrx sdk,

and other open source software substitue for visual studio2k5.


----------



## Balan K (Nov 6, 2006)

Knoppix 5.0.2

Pinnacle Studio 10.5

Nero Burning Rom 7.5.7.0


----------



## cool_anish (Nov 6, 2006)

Old Digit Issues[archives Of The Past Issues In Pdf Format]


----------



## Siddhartha_t69 (Nov 6, 2006)

Any full version like UT, call of duty 2 but not a movie plz.


And plz plz plz no "Rs 200" please


----------



## Kalyan (Nov 6, 2006)

Please could u provide Windows 2003 server service pack 1 update and the latest autopatcher updates for windows xp in the december issue along with all the goodies we are expecting????


----------



## Jitesh (Nov 7, 2006)

I would Like to see
  The All in One Multimedia Converter "SuperAV Converter"
   and
  The New "Vista Transformation Pack 5.5"

Hope t see t i the next issue.


----------



## imdbest (Nov 7, 2006)

All OPEN-SOURCE Stuff listed in FastTrack Nov. 2006

All addons like Audio,Tuts,Plug-Ins provided by Microsoft for MS XNA

Free 3D Textures, Free Plug-Ins for 3ds-Max


----------



## 258 (Nov 7, 2006)

as posted in my previous post - am quoting it again - why not we have a digital archive of all issues on the DVD again.


> Everything is Good - but I have one issue with Digit mag, when every other magazine offers archive editions in digital pdfs - why not digit. I remember it back in 2005 - but it was discontinued - may be we can have it back as it would help me and many others to get rid of their paper back issues and just keep the digital archive safe - pls consider this.


----------



## DukeNukem (Nov 7, 2006)

jo tumehe dena hai, tum wahi dooge, to ye faltuu giri ki thread kyu challa re le o.
band kar do isee 

any way

as before i stick to my request
CODECS for LINUX for ALL MEDIA FILES
Programming Kinda Stuff, Lots and lots of it
Give OracleXE for WINDOWS/Linux (.rmp/.deb), 
VS STUDIO 2K5 Team Foundation Server (trial), 
SQL SERVER 2K5 (Trail), 
TOAD For Oracle/SQL Server/My SQL
E-Books On Programming.
Thats it for Me (for Time Being, Thinking For More )


----------



## Akhil Jain (Nov 7, 2006)

make a service pack and update cd with


win98 unofficial service pack
win me service pack ( if there any) + updates
win 2000 ( sp1, sp2, sp3, sp4) + updates
win xp ( sp1 , sp2 ) + updates autopatxher (full) + sp3 ( some rumours that it is launched)
win 2003 service packs and updates.

service packs for all office versions .
 wmp updates (new skins, new visuals , new plugins) 

i think i have cleared my idea .. what i want is ALL UPDATES IN ONE cd


----------



## srinivas1015 (Nov 7, 2006)

*Pls Pls Pls*

I want the demo of tomb raider legend badly. can u please put it again on the december issue?i have dailup and can't download it. 

how much is nfs carbon in india? is it R.S 700?

Which good game can i get for rupees 700? i already got tony hawk's american wasteland.


please please please please reply......................


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 7, 2006)

^^ Digit had given the demo of tomb raider legend demo in the May 2006 Issue.

The price of Need for speed carbon is Rs. 2,199.00 from Ebay


----------



## Balan K (Nov 8, 2006)

AutoPatcher 2000 FULL ( not incremental update )

ADOBE Acrobat 8.0 Trial

InterVideo WinDVD 8 Platinum Trial


----------



## srinivas1015 (Nov 8, 2006)

i know it had given the demo in may.but it won't be available now!i live in pune.


----------



## blackpearl (Nov 8, 2006)

I thought I didn't have anything to ask, but then I remembered.

My request for December is *not* to give 4CDs and 1DVD full of _only_ softwares. That would make it a damn boring issue.


----------



## n.regmi (Nov 8, 2006)

Atleast 10 Dual Layer Dvds, No Sharewares, Trials, Demos or Beta

PDFs of past Digit and Fast Track issues including December 2006

Linux   
  Fedora Core 6 DVD
  Ubuntu 6.10
  Ubuntu Addoncd
  Ubuntu 64 ,Ubuntu Alt,kubuntu,edubuntu,xubuntu
  SUSE10.2
  Mandriva2007
  Debian
  Knoppix

Movie Dvds
  Superman Returns
  Batman Returns
  Pirates of the Caribbean: Dead Man's Chest
  Cars  
  Crank

Full Games
  NFS Carbon
  San Andreas
  Blood Money
  Flight Simulator X
  Company Of Heroes

Full Softwares
  Photoshop CS
  Norton Antivirus
  Nero 7.5
  Visual Studio 2005,Complete MSDN library


Lots of Wallpapers,Music,Screensavers etc lol


----------



## RaghuKL (Nov 9, 2006)

all the exabytes of internet....  
. in neat attractively packed blu eay discs   with blu ray drives  
not internet packages of kind.......   

knoppix dvd 
ms money 2007
some small playable games


----------



## milnniki (Nov 9, 2006)

ALL PAST PDF ISSUES OF DIGITS MAGAZINE AND FAST TRACK MAGAZINES
+
WE CAN EXPECT A GOOD MOVIE DVD LIKE PAST ISSUE(ROBOTS,CARS)
+
ADOBE ELEMENTS
+
LOTS OF WALPAPERS & TRAILERS
+
etc......................
__________
old pdf file


----------



## CT Squad (Nov 9, 2006)

please some wallpapers if u can....
and some theme packs.. plsssssss


----------



## azzu (Nov 9, 2006)

windows vista and something for design and also video reviews on tablets
__________
fat being what do u mean by free HAT for first 100 for first 100 repliers or anything else and include video reviews on tablet pcs and digital pens etc..


----------



## ArZuNeOs (Nov 9, 2006)

regmi

man u made me laugh

Digit will announce retirement sooner after dat bashing

my list will be simple 
choose wat u can from the list which my fellow users have given & add it up

Juz pack the dvd in nice dvd boxes as it is easy to arrange on shelf & looks nice too

Juz give us some original movie dvd too not like the terminator one u gave us early


----------



## shrey_neo (Nov 9, 2006)

Latest Autopatcher
Latest Autopatcher
Latest Autopatcher
Latest Autopatcher


----------



## max_demon (Nov 9, 2006)

n.regmi said:
			
		

> Atleast 10 Dual Layer Dvds, No Sharewares, Trials, Demos or Beta
> 
> PDFs of past Digit and Fast Track issues including December 2006
> 
> ...


GIVE ALL IF CANNOT GIVE GIVE PIRATED....
WITH PRINT ON CD 
     
ONLY DREAM......................


----------



## kumarmohit (Nov 9, 2006)

n.regmi said:
			
		

> Atleast 10 Dual Layer Dvds, No Sharewares, Trials, Demos or Beta
> 
> PDFs of past Digit and Fast Track issues including December 2006
> 
> ...


*
LOL You might as well have asked for Windows Vista and Office 2007 and oh all this things preinstalled in a Dell XPS gmaing laptop.*


----------



## Tech Geek (Nov 9, 2006)

@ a.regmi in which world r u?
10 Dual layer DVD's 
and that to only softwares??


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 9, 2006)

Latest Autopatcher,
Tons of wallpapers,
Warhammer: Mark of Chaos Demo


----------



## parminder1532 (Nov 10, 2006)

Too Many Demand Just Gave Me Your Harddrive Where You Save These All........
 But Plz Gave Me Dvd Of Neeed Foor Speeeed Caarbbon....


----------



## AMITAGARWAL02 (Nov 10, 2006)

I Want Demo of Need for Speed Carbon

I Want Demo of Need for Speed Carbon

I Want Demo of Need for Speed Carbon

I Want Demo of Need for Speed Carbon

I Want Demo of Need for Speed Carbon

I Want Demo of Need for Speed Carbon


----------



## DukeNukem (Nov 10, 2006)

to hell with "need for speed carbon demo", waste on precious cd

give us

CODECS for LINUX for ALL MEDIA FILES
Programming Kinda Stuff, Lots and lots of it
Give OracleXE for WINDOWS/Linux (.rmp/.deb), 
VS STUDIO 2K5 Team Foundation Server (trial), 
SQL SERVER 2K5 (Trail), 
TOAD For Oracle/SQL Server/My SQL
E-Books On Programming.


----------



## kumarmohit (Nov 10, 2006)

DukeNukem said:
			
		

> to hell with "need for speed carbon demo", waste on precious cd



cool it man everyone can voice his demands..


----------



## g_suresh_mps (Nov 10, 2006)

We Need MAYA Trial Edition


----------



## vizay (Nov 11, 2006)

Please LAPTOP issue ones more...................more.......................more............................more...............free full things........more...........more........................more...........................more..............full .movies........and..........more.........open source............and........free S/W.......more.........and those useless wallpapers, skins, sound tracks....


and please tell us by which issue we can get that HDDVD movies........oop!    sorry maybe I am getting too greedy................................but more...more.. still will be our motto.

Thanks "Digit Team" You people are doing great work... please keep it up...I mean the sales....

Vizay..


----------



## yogi23 (Nov 11, 2006)

i want adobe reader and acrobat reader.


----------



## dfordigit (Nov 11, 2006)

nov06 autopatcher .i forget name but adobe has released software which is lighter than adobe audition, meant for less techy person.
__________
i forget name of new software but it is released by adobe. It is lighter than adobe audition. It is meant for less tech savy.


----------



## blackpearl (Nov 11, 2006)

*Splinter Cell Double Agent* - Single Player 

Now available for download!!!


----------



## max_demon (Nov 11, 2006)

kumarmohit said:
			
		

> *LOL You might as well have asked for Windows Vista and Office 2007 and oh all this things preinstalled in a Dell XPS gmaing laptop.*


GIVE ALL THIS TO ME ONLY HA HA HA


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Nov 11, 2006)

yogi23 said:
			
		

> i want adobe reader and acrobat reader.



do they both are different?


----------



## kumarmohit (Nov 11, 2006)

Perhaps he  wanted Adobe reader and Acrobat Pro Demo.



			
				max_demon said:
			
		

> GIVE ALL THIS TO ME ONLY HA HA HA



Why you only. Even I have feelings too
  Lets take it to the fightclub and sort it out and *n.regmi* will be getting all this stuff for the winner.

*ROTFL*


----------



## Third Eye (Nov 12, 2006)

blackpearl said:
			
		

> *Splinter Cell Double Agent* - Single Player
> 
> Now available for download!!!



Don't ask for this,demo is fully cr*p.Worst demo i have ever seen..........


----------



## LegendKiller (Nov 12, 2006)

New Splinter-Cell Double Agent Demo..


----------



## sun_in_india (Nov 12, 2006)

Comparision of all available softwares (like photo edtiting, video editing, browsers etc.,) available in market and the best to go for.


----------



## royal (Nov 12, 2006)

FEDORA CORE 6


----------



## paul_007 (Nov 13, 2006)

lots of wallpapers, themes and ringtone for symbian phone


----------



## abhijitroy (Nov 13, 2006)

Please publish one article on remote handling of computers. To be precise, I want to know how can I operate my Office computer from my Home computer and vice versa given that both the computers are connected via internet with Win XP in both of them.


----------



## sachinguy4u (Nov 14, 2006)

hey Any one can post the pdf of fastrack of "the windows registry" published in august 2006.thanx in advance.plz hurry up


----------



## s18000rpm (Nov 14, 2006)

*GAME MODS ==> F1 Challenge '99-'02*

*World GT Series *
=> mod size Approx. *500MB*

*img146.imageshack.us/img146/5089/1342qp6.th.jpg *img146.imageshack.us/img146/8899/1345qe7.th.jpg


----------



## arnold6123 (Nov 15, 2006)

Wat will this december special issue cost?


----------



## Official Techie (Nov 15, 2006)

a double sided dual layer dvd filled with nfsmwbe,nfscarbon,fifa07,dhoom2 and rest the digit people can decide


----------



## DR RANJAN (Nov 15, 2006)

veterinary clinic management...................plzzzzz!


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Nov 15, 2006)

arnold6123 said:
			
		

> Wat will this december special issue cost?



May be 150/ bucks.
__________
all latest java sdks.


----------



## kumarmohit (Nov 15, 2006)

sachinguy4u said:
			
		

> hey Any one can post the pdf of fastrack of "the windows registry" published in august 2006.thanx in advance.plz hurry up



All fastrack and Digit PDFs  will be included in the mega issue dude, just try to lay your hands on that.


----------



## vinutux (Nov 15, 2006)

ubuntu 6.10 PLZ..............................
ubuntu 6.10 PLZ..............................ubuntu 6.10 PLZ..............................ubuntu 6.10 PLZ..............................ubuntu 6.10 PLZ..............................ubuntu 6.10 PLZ..............................ubuntu 6.10 PLZ..............................ubuntu 6.10 PLZ..............................ubuntu 6.10 PLZ..............................ubuntu 6.10 PLZ..............................ubuntu 6.10 PLZ..............................ubuntu 6.10 PLZ..............................ubuntu 6.10 PLZ..............................ubuntu 6.10 PLZ..............................ubuntu 6.10 PLZ..............................ubuntu 6.10 PLZ..............................ubuntu 6.10 PLZ..............................ubuntu 6.10 PLZ..............................


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Nov 15, 2006)

no ubuntu...........


----------



## prabhatmohit (Nov 15, 2006)

Nero's latest version
Cheatbook Database 2006
Cool wallpapers!

I m awaiting them


----------



## nightcrawler (Nov 15, 2006)

Latest MSDN and .NET Framework 3.0 in Developers Section plz


----------



## ~Phenom~ (Nov 15, 2006)

vinutux said:
			
		

> ubuntu 6.10 PLZ..............................
> ubuntu 6.10 PLZ..............................ubuntu 6.10 PLZ..............................ubuntu 6.10 PLZ..............................ubuntu 6.10 PLZ..............................ubuntu 6.10 PLZ..............................ubuntu 6.10 PLZ..............................ubuntu 6.10 PLZ..............................ubuntu 6.10 PLZ..............................ubuntu 6.10 PLZ..............................ubuntu 6.10 PLZ..............................ubuntu 6.10 PLZ..............................ubuntu 6.10 PLZ..............................ubuntu 6.10 PLZ..............................ubuntu 6.10 PLZ..............................ubuntu 6.10 PLZ..............................ubuntu 6.10 PLZ..............................ubuntu 6.10 PLZ..............................


yes please.


----------



## Tech Geek (Nov 15, 2006)

Flash 8 Proffesional Trial


----------



## great1nitin (Nov 15, 2006)

drvarunmehta said:
			
		

> NFS Carbon Demo
> NFS Carbon Demo
> NFS Carbon Demo
> NFS Carbon Demo
> ...



 lmao rofl u still shouting demo  i bought Full version from EA link finished now shooting on EA leaderboards. you Ppl expect too much from Digit aint u all. This Nov Stuff i got Is nothing but full of Garbage. I broke the DVD as soon as  i saw its content. if Digit need list i have something good stuff to put on DVDs damn i wasted my subscription didnt know this gonna be so dark like it wasnt 
__________


			
				DukeNukem said:
			
		

> to hell with "need for speed carbon demo", waste on precious cd



yea right and u r geek sux overall in games  
__________


			
				yogi23 said:
			
		

> i want adobe reader and acrobat reader.


wtf 

ROFFFFFFFFFFLMAOLOL  Funny kid !!!


----------



## great1nitin (Nov 15, 2006)

tech_mastermind said:
			
		

> ^^ Digit had given the demo of tomb raider legend demo in the May 2006 Issue.
> 
> The price of Need for speed carbon is Rs. 2,199.00 from Ebay



yea right or if u have Credit Card download and install EA link and order Collector edition from there for just 39 dollars !!! and they will give u link to setup files. muahahahh its 6.99 GB so take care   u need at least 256 kbps or above to get files. and moreover Carbon is Pure Online Game u unlock stuff online but it has been focused on Online tourneys so have fun loofio !!!


----------



## assasin (Nov 16, 2006)

Plz give Splinter Cellouble Agent demo instead of NFS:Carbon as i already own the full version.Also include FC6.


----------



## blackpearl (Nov 16, 2006)

I know I m already late to ask it but how about Ice Age 2??


----------



## Sheik Rasheed K (Nov 16, 2006)

New Linux OS


----------



## kumarmohit (Nov 16, 2006)

If you want to give a distro please consider, Sabayon Linux. Its a distro with good eyecandy. and there is a DVD version and a cd version. 

Info is here - *en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sabayon_Linux
Homepage   -   *www.sabayonlinux.org/


----------



## azaad_shri75 (Nov 16, 2006)

nice find kumar


----------



## pural (Nov 17, 2006)

AVG Internet Security 7.5 *www.thinkdigit.com/forum/images/smilies/icon_question.gif


----------



## keanu_reeves (Nov 17, 2006)

send this months digit before 4th of the month for the last many months it is coming 14th+ of month


----------



## RaghuKL (Nov 17, 2006)

by this time issue should be into printing. what's the contents? 

waiting very eagerly have already recommended :roll: 15 friends:roll:  to be ready to get their hands b4 others...


----------



## prashanttewari (Nov 17, 2006)

Plz include some stuff on exploring the software to its fullest and some thing on PS3. Also some full versions of software


----------



## harikrishnat (Nov 17, 2006)

all the softwares covered in the "fast track to Open Source Software"


----------



## caleb (Nov 18, 2006)

Free antivirus for mobile phones running on Symbian OS
__________
More detailed articles on how to convert MiniDv captured films to DVD


----------



## sanphoe (Nov 18, 2006)

I want a full article on Internet 2
+
in the software section-Windows service pack 1 and 2
please make sure u add these two in ur cd...won't take much space also!


----------



## tanya55@gmail.com (Nov 19, 2006)

hey ! My digicam has been formatted, and there were pictures that I needed for a project on it! Can u tell me of any good FREE photo restorers? The ones I found that work are paid ones! If you know any, then plz tell me whr I can find it!


----------



## baccilus (Nov 19, 2006)

1. Cumulative autopatcher for windows, the latest one.
2. Ubuntu 6.10 64 bit.
3. Fedora core 6 64 bit.
                   Whatever linux you provide you should also provide the respective codecs and softwares to make these distros functional. THIS IS REALLY IMPORTANT.


----------



## kadal27 (Nov 19, 2006)

~Phenom~ said:
			
		

> FC6  DVD please.
> will request more later.....



Yes!!!!!!!!!

FC6 DVD!!!!!!!!!!


----------

